
Three factors explain 85% of the the gender pay gap - Mitchhhs
https://medium.com/team-transparentcareer/what-actually-drives-the-pay-gap-7be2c6476738
======
minimaxir
Stop submitting to HN under different titles. HN rules is to submit the
original title unless it is clickbait. (And certainly don't _make_ the title
more clickbait)

